# Herfing with carbonbased_al



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Joe is in town visiting family so we took the opportunity to meet up for a few smokes today. Had some nice cigars and some nice conversation. Gamecock(Trey) was also in attendance but he had to leave before the camera came out.

Shop we met at is a place called East End Cigars. It is owned and operated by two brothers John and Pete. These guys own their own factory and tobacoo fields. They have several different blends and they are pretty decent cigars.

Anyway here are a couple of pics









L to R are Pete, carbonbased_al, John









L to R are Pete, carbonbased_al, me(madurolover)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bastids! My family goes down there every year at this time but I am always stuck here because of work. :hn

Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I wish you could have been here also brother.:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I hope to be coming down in Jan. with my golf buddy. I hope we can get together for a smoke.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be here.:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Had a great afternoon of herfing with Donnie, Trey, Pete, and John. Good cigars and good company, can't beat it! :tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome looks like you fellers had some fun. Hey Al!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Al looks a lot like a guy I herfed with a couple of times.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Al looks a lot like a guy I herfed with a couple of times.


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What can I say, I get around :ss


----------

